# The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog



## roh3x2n

A very comman sentence.
Please translate it and write the same words of the sentence in your own languages.
*
The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.

*I know that other languages have less and more alphabets than english.
But just want to know some.


----------



## lasirena

Traditional Characters: 靈活的棕色狐狸跳過懶狗.
Simplified Characters:  灵活的棕色狐狸跳过懒狗。
Pinyin: ling2 huo2 de zong1 se4 hu2 li2 tiao4 guo4 lan3 gou3.
Approx. Pronunciation: ling hwoah dah zong suh hoo lee tee-ow guoh lan gow

Sorry for the very unclear pronunciation.  Some sounds are too hard to write!


----------



## lasirena

While I'm at it, I'll continue:

Italiano

La volpe veloce marrone salta sopra il cane pigro.

Español

El zorro marrón rápido salta sobre el perro perezoso.

(grazie a infinite sadness della correzione)


----------



## Honour

Türkçe: Hızlı kahverengi tilki tembel köpeğin üstünden atlar.


----------



## jun

*Korean*:

재빠른 그 갈색 여우는 꿈뜬 그 개를 뛰어넘는다.

재빠른 - quick
그- the
갈색 - brown
여우 - fox
꿈뜬 - lazy
그- the
개- dog
뛰어넘는다 - jumps over


----------



## optimistique

*The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.
*
*De snelle bruine vos springt over de luie hond.

*This Dutch translation is a word for word translation.


----------



## infinite sadness

lasirena said:


> Italiano
> 
> *[*Il*]* volpe veloce marrone salta sopra il cane pigro.



*La *volpe....


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

A rápida raposa marrom salta sobre o cão preguiçoso.

I don't think yours is a very common sentence, though.


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hi all,

my contribution in French:

le renard, marron et rapide, saute par dessus le chien fainénant/paresseux.

This sounds a little bit strange to me (in French ), because we would say "a" instead of "the" (_un_ renard marron et rapide saute par dessus _un_ chien fainéant...).

Anyway here is the translation .


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

الثعلب البني السريع يقفز فوق الكلب الكسلان
(_ath-tha`labu 'l-bunniyyu 's-sarii`u yaqfizu fawqa 'l-kalbi 'l-kaslaani_)

German:

Der schnelle braune Fuchs springt über den faulen Hund.


----------



## papillon

roh3x2n said:


> A very comman sentence.
> Please translate it and write the same words of the sentence in your own languages.



In case people aren't aware of the origin of this phrase, this is a pangram containing _all the letters of the English alphabet_ (go ahead, check it). The phrase is used to check typewriters, keyboards and printers. Therefore, this is not exactly a common phrase, not something you would use in a conversation very often.

The direct translatioon into Russian is:
Быстрая коричневая лиса прыгает через ленивую собаку.
Bystraya korichnevaya lisa prygaet cherez lenivuyu sobaku.

However, here is a Russian phrase related to the one in question by virtue of containing _every letter of the Russian alphabet_:
Съешь ещё этих мягких французских булок, да выпей чаю. 
This means: eat some more of these soft sweet breads and drink some tea. 

BTW, for analogous phrases in other languages, see here.


----------



## Thomas1

*The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.*

In Polish it's:
_Szybki brązowy lis przeskakuje nad leniwym psem._

I am not aware of any Polish equivalent, though.


Tom


----------



## ApHeX

In Romanian language: Agera vulpe maronie sare peste câinele cel leneş.


----------



## Lilla My

Norwegian :
Den raske brune reven hopper over den late hunden.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Nopea ruskea kettu hyppää laiskan koiran yli.*


----------



## gigi1

In Greek:

Η γρήγορη καφετιά αλεπού πηδάει πάνω από τον τεμπέλη σκύλο


----------



## Nunty

In Hebrew
השועל החום הזריז דלג על הכלב העצלן

Hasho'al hahum hazariz dileg al hakelev ha'atzlan.

But it doesn't use all the letters.

(Why do I answer these questions when I have work to do? _Because_ I have work to do.)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

*Brza smeđa (**braon)** lisica preskače lenjog psa.
Брза смеђа (**браон**) лисица прескаче лењог пса.
*


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Rychlá hnědá liška skáče přes líného psa.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

papillon said:


> In case people aren't aware of the origin of this phrase, this is a pangram containing _all the letters of the English alphabet_ (go ahead, check it). The phrase is used to check typewriters, keyboards and printers. Therefore, this is not exactly a common phrase, not something you would use in a conversation very often. [....] for analogous phrases in other languages, see here.



This post and the link therein let us know how to answer the OP; thanks and _Spasibo_, papillon!


----------



## ilocas2

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> This post and the link therein let us know how to answer the OP; thanks and _Spasibo_, papillon!



The sentence that contains all the letters of the Czech alphabet is:

*Nechť již hříšné saxofony ďáblů rozezvučí síň úděsnými tóny waltzu, tanga a quickstepu.*


----------



## Rallino

Honour said:


> Türkçe: Hızlı kahverengi tilki tembel köpeğin üstünden atlar.


This is just the translation of the title of this thread, of course.

Here's a sentence that does contain the entire Turkish alphabet: *Pijamalı hasta, yağız şoföre çabucak güvendi.*


----------



## Penyafort

*Catalan*

*La guineu marró ràpida salta damunt del gos mandrós.*

A pangram in Catalan would be:

*“Dóna amor que seràs feliç!”. Això, il·lús veí i company geniüt, ja és un lluït rètol d'onze kWh.*
= _'Give love and that way you'll be happy' This, you naive neighbour and bad-tempered mate, is already an accomplished 11 kW/h sign._

( Which includes: à è é ï í ò ó ü ú ç l·l )


----------



## jazyk

Two cute ones in (Brazilian) Portuguese: Um pequeno jabuti xereta viu dez cegonhas felizes. (A little meddlesome land turtle saw ten happy storks.)

À noite, vovô Kowalsky vê o ímã cair no pé do pingüim queixoso e vovó põe açúcar no chá de tâmaras do jabuti feliz (At night/In the evening, grandpa Kowalsky sees the magnet fall at the feet of the complaining penguin and grandma puts sugar in the date tea of the happy land turtle). 

There are more here: Pangrama – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :*

_Su grodde lestru e marrone brìncat a in supra de su cane mandrone_ (Literally : the fox quick and brown jumps over of the lazy dog)


----------



## SilFran

This is the Spanish translation of the title:



lasirena said:


> El zorro marrón rápido salta sobre el perro perezoso.



But a sentence in Spanish using all letters (including diacritic symbols) would be: "El veloz murciélago hindú comía feliz cardillo y kiwi.* La cigüeña tocaba el saxofón detrás del palenque de paja" (The quick Hindu bat was happily eating thistle and kiwi. The stork was playing the saxophone behind the hay stockade".)

*Sentence used in Spanish to test fonts in Windows


----------



## Jimbob_Disco

In Russian:

Быстрая, коричневая лиса перепрыгивает через ленивую собаку.
_/bistraya, korichnevaya lisa pyereprigivayet cherez lyenivuyu sobaku/
_
This obviously isn’t a pangram in Russian, but here is one:

Разъяренный чтец эгоистично бьёт пятью жердями шустрого фехтовальщика.
_/raz’yareni chtyets egoistichno byot pyatyu zhyerdyami shustrovo fyekhtovalshchika/_
(An enraged narrator selfishly beats a nimble fencer with five poles.)


----------



## Cenzontle

Another suggestion for Spanish:
"El vivo zorro marrón salta por encima del perezoso perro."


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian:* A fürge barna róka átugorja a lusta kutyát.
There's an interesting article about the sentence here. In Hungarian.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Arabic:
> 
> الثعلب البني السريع يقفز فوق الكلب الكسلان
> (_ath-tha`labu 'l-bunniyyu 's-sarii`u yaqfizu fawqa 'l-kalbi 'l-kaslaani_)


This was Standard Arabic.  Looking at this again now, so many years later, I would change the word order and start with the verb:

يقفز الثعلب البني السريع فوق الكلب الكسلان
(_yaqfizu 'th-tha`labu 'l-bunniyyu 's-sarii`u fawqa 'l-kalbi 'l-kaslaani_)

Palestinian Arabic (using the same transliteration system):

الثعلب البني السريع بنطّ فوق الكلب الكسلان
(_ith-tha`lab il-binni 's-sarii` binuTT foo' il-kalb il-kaslaan_)

Only one word is different: the verb ("jump").


----------

